# Nobody told my betta THAT!



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought it might be fun to have a thread about bettas that act in ways that we don't expect, or contrary to what is common for betta fish, sometimes to our chagrin, and sometimes to make us laugh. These fish are individuals, and that's what makes them so special! I know there are some really great stories on here of fish that just don't behave as expected. You can include non-betta tank makes of your bettas, too.

To any beginners reading this, please do not assume your fish are likely to do any of these things. You may find out some exceptions of your own, but give your fish time and proper care.

I'll start:

* Odysseus did not think that his own reflection or the presence of another male was anything to flare about.

* Galahad never had the slightest interest in foods containing garlic.

*Alexander Nevsky doesn't think my mystery snail's long wavy tentacles are interesting, much less something to bite.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wakes up every morning, rolls out of their favroite plant and flares at rock which has not moved at all in the last three months. I give up


----------



## Asteig86 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nap with his Cory's. Caught him red handed (finned?)









"My cory! MINE."


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Owning Grey, my marble DeT betta, is always an adventure...

What? I'm not suppose to rip out my tail in chunks? But it's so fun to watch you pull your hair out when I do it....








What do you mean "It's not nice to steal the corydora's food and move it to a different side of the tank, playing keep away.."? You're not fun at all...








What's that? I'm suppose to be blue/black and white? Nah, I think I'll chew off my tail and grow it back red. It's spring after all.








And Natsu is suppose to be a Veiltail, but any time his tail grows out to a certain length, he trims it back up. He's letting his ventrals grow out SUPER long though. They're almost past his tail when he has them tucked up.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes I am aware that you are 300 times my size and yes I realize that you are the only way that I will eat. I also know that if you really wanted to you could pick us both up in a heart beat, but I won't move and I'll just lay here and flare anyway, just so you know that I'm not scared of you. Good luck human -- you'll give up.

By the way, I know you gave me a 2.5 gallon tank to swim and have fun in and even gave me a nice temple to go in and out of, but I think I will stay on these two leaves placed RIGHT below the water line and stay there even when I am laying half out of the water. I am that stubborn.


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> Yes I am aware that you are 300 times my size and yes I realize that you are the only way that I will eat. I also know that if you really wanted to you could pick us both up in a heart beat, but I won't move and I'll just lay here and flare anyway, just so you know that I'm not scared of you. Good luck human -- you'll give up.
> 
> By the way, I know you gave me a 2.5 gallon tank to swim and have fun in and even gave me a nice temple to go in and out of, but I think I will stay on these two leaves placed RIGHT below the water line and stay there even when I am laying half out of the water. I am that stubborn.


Hahaha!! This made me laugh, your betta is so silly haha.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

ricepattyfish5, he is so totally giving you a fish glare! that is hilarious!


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha ha ha, my betta bob doesn't care about his own reflection, no flaring just swims past, yet when I put a tiny little pond snail in Bob goes mental flaring and attacking the poor creature, the last one got nudged on the current for an hour before my little guy got bored and ripped the poor thing out of its shell before eating it and then giving me a look saying: " you just spent £4 on a lunch for me, any more?" 
Before swimming into his cave, the little devil...


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

nclnchls said:


> Hahaha!! This made me laugh, your betta is so silly haha.


lol!! Well that's what he does every single day!!! My grumpy old man lol!!! I can't help but laugh at him and all he does is glare and flare!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

aselvarial said:


> ricepattyfish5, he is so totally giving you a fish glare! that is hilarious!


haha!! I know!! he always does -- every day!! lolz!!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I've caught mine sitting right by the filter intake, like he enjoys the feeling of the suction against his fins. It's not damaging them and he's strong enough to swim off when he likes, but he seems to enjoy just sitting there.

These fish are weird, man. XD


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

Two of my boys have tanks right next to each other. Usually I have something between them, but when I'm cleaning the tanks I move the screen so it doesn't get wet. This is what happens. 

Aries: Flare! Flare! Bang into tank wall! Flare!
Tesla: Oh look, it's mom! Hey mom, can I have food? I know you just fed me 10 minutes ago, but food? Who is that guy over there spazzing out? Weirdo. Anyway, mom, food?

I've had Tesla since August and he has never fully flared in my presence. Not with mirrors or other bettas nearby, nothing gets him to fully flare. He'll do like a half-flare but never opens his gills/beard.


----------



## wisker (Apr 8, 2014)

I walk up to my tank and my betta is laying in the live plants and I turn on the light ( like I always do ) and he darts out of the nest and flares up at the light like " it's a giant ball of flaming terror!!!"


----------



## TenoriTaiga (Mar 27, 2014)

When I started heavily planting my tank with stemmed plants this was the reaction from Mr. Fishy:
"omgomgomg what are all these things?!" -darts between plants over and under the leaves- "oh hey why'd they float up to the surface?!?" 
D: Please stop up-rooting them Mr. Fishy!! 


When doing a WC today I rinsed out my marimo then broke it into 3 pieces...
"OOMG MOSS CAVE -dives under- hehe you can't see me...." 
...but I can see you Mr. Fishy...


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

*funny stuff*

blue sky RIP passed away 2 days ago 
but he had this really weird computer addiction
when i open the computer he swims as close as he can and stares at computer:shock: for 10-30 min before gets broed and swims off.no flaring or anything.does that every time.until he got sick and passed away


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Opalo: "Bettas rarely bubblenest, you say? Hang on, I'll prove you wrong. I'm going to go make one 10 times bigger than I am."









"And that thing about bettas being inactive? Yeah, no, not true. I'm proud of my large home. And don't you dare bother my bubblenests." 









Saw someone mention that their betta goes against the filter intake. Opalo does that too. I have it blocked safely with filter sponge, so there's just a tiny bit of suction. He likes to swim very slowly next to it until it sucks in his fins, then he dashes away really quickly. Silly little fish.


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

snow globe and Pavo!!!
OMG WHAT IS THAT
OOOH SHINY I am just going to stare at it LIKE FOREVER!!!
WHY ARE YOU SHAKING IT 
GIVE IT BACK!! STOP!!
OOH SHINY!
REPEAT


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to have my boy Ronnie's tank on my desk and he would have a clear line of sight to my TV which is probably about 4 feet away from there. Every night I would find him at that side of his tank, staring at the TV. He would even look at me when I changed the channel. Like Oh sorry, I didn't realized you like Law and Order, I'll change it back.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Mark Antoney bangs his head on the gravel (Or the side of his castle. Or the tank walls.)as hard as possible when he wants food. :frustrated:
Pippin sometimes swims directly under his filter.:-?
Neptune half-flares before he goes to the surface to get air. :shake:


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Ludwig (SIP):

1) What do you mean I'm not suppose to like currents? But this filter baffle makes the perfect hurricane ride... Weeeeeeeee!

2) Do not take the marbles out of my log, human. They're my marbles. Mine.


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

I've only one betta (for now), but my betta seems rather fond of his thermometer in his tank. I keep the thermometer off to the side, in a corner of the tank so I can view his beauty. Much to my dismay, he's mostly smooshed against the corner cuddled with the thermometer. Often times the tank looks empty except for that one corner lol. He's more protective of this thermometer than his bubble nest, flaring at me if I threaten to move it. He will "hug" the thermometer by swimming around the glass barrel upwards until he stops in the corner to rest.

I've tried NUMEROUS times to have him enjoy the rest of his tank instead of spending so much of his time by that thermometer. I've moved that thermometer around and bought a handful more ornaments to change his tank around every water change. He uses his leaf hammock to sleep at night but during the day he'll smoosh his little face in that corner against the thermometer. But no matter where I place that thermometer, he's just curled around it like a snake.

I finally managed to catch him napping with it.










I figure he just likes how the glass feels.


----------



## Kuunsilta (Mar 9, 2013)

My crowntail male is 'special'. Every time I do a 50% water change on his tank ( Which I take him out for) and place him back in, he feels the need to assert his dominance. He'll flare and circle around his rock structure decoration for between 15- 30 min. He nips and shows off for this inanimate object until he feels it is subdued. He will then swim through and rest while poking his little head out of the middle of it.

I called him grumpy gills for a reason haha


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Meet Jetta. He's about a year old. Enjoys long swims in his tank, looking grumpy, jumping out of the water for bloodworms, running in panic at the mere sight of a cell phone, and chilling in his mesh tube. Oh, and his fondest wish in his heart of hearts is to swim INTO the gravel vacuum at every single water change. Oh, you got sucked up into a tiny tube with a tiny hole at the end? Traumatized? No? You want to do it again, and again, and again? Great!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Mark Antoney is now terrified of a clay betta that I made.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Bernard - "Oh look a floating mirror thingy ,Oh look there's another fish in it!" = Meh 

"Oh look floatie mirror thingy has a big bubble thing I can push around" = Bonk :hmm:


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

KFoster: omg, Ahti isn't the only one that likes to take joyrides in the filter current? I'm really amused about this for some reason.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Rimbaum said:


> KFoster: omg, Ahti isn't the only one that likes to take joyrides in the filter current? I'm really amused about this for some reason.


! Must be brothas from anotha motha! Lol 

Yes it was super fun to watch. Especially when you see them pumping themselves up for it before they do it. "Okay...I can do this...nope no I can't....wait yes, yes...I'm just gunna stare at it for awhile aaaandd....now! ...weeeee! Okay that's good for today, until tomorrow, baffle."


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

What adorable fish we all have! I caught Dragon my little cave dweller sleeping in the open sleeping right next to his Nerite snail twice! Once the lights are turned on he quickly swims away and will turn around and peck his snail if I am looking at them too long. He used to spend a lot of time flaring everyday but has really settled down since adding his little buddy. However, if he sees even a sliver of glossy dark background he will obsessively chase his reflection until he is thoroughly exhausted. He spends a lot of time in the evening going over every inch of his tank and plants hunting. I feed him in the evening so it is difficult to get him to focus on where his food floats to he is learning to look where I point.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

He just doesn't seem to understand that his tail is not for biting


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Pendulum said:


> I've only one betta (for now), but my betta seems rather fond of his thermometer in his tank. I keep the thermometer off to the side, in a corner of the tank so I can view his beauty. Much to my dismay, he's mostly smooshed against the corner cuddled with the thermometer. Often times the tank looks empty except for that one corner lol. He's more protective of this thermometer than his bubble nest, flaring at me if I threaten to move it. He will "hug" the thermometer by swimming around the glass barrel upwards until he stops in the corner to rest.


Hahahaha my Jackson does this too!!


I have a few weirdo stories about Jackson too:

1) The first night I brought him home, I acclimatized him and then plopped him into his 12 gal. temp. tank. I think I gave the guy a mini heart attack :lol: He had, up to this point, lived in relatively small areas, I guess, so when he saw the vast amount of space he was just like :shock: I swear, he had a mini panic attack, and quickly swam to a corner. He stayed there until he finally plucked up the courage to go explore the areas... he wouldn't go anywhere near the coffee mug I put in (as a hiding place) until day 3 when he finally decided that it wasn't evil.

2) He tries to fight the dropper that we use to test the water parameters lol. Every time he sees it he swims over and chases after it like "You get away from my home! Stop stealing my water!!" My boyfriend has blow water in his face using it, and he usually shakes it off almost like a dog and comes back to chase after it some more lol!

3) The first time I fed him wingless fruit flies, he had no clue what to do with them lol. He would float up towards them and watch them, but never eat them... luckily he eats them now, but it's like he finds it amusing watching them struggle in the water >_<

4) I've had bettas before and they've all made like... one bubble nest at a time... well the other week this guy made TWO. One on each corner... lol!


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

These stories are great, haha, these fish are ridiculous sometimes!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Pendulum said:


> I've only one betta (for now), but my betta seems rather fond of his thermometer in his tank. I keep the thermometer off to the side, in a corner of the tank so I can view his beauty. Much to my dismay, he's mostly smooshed against the corner cuddled with the thermometer. Often times the tank looks empty except for that one corner lol. He's more protective of this thermometer than his bubble nest, flaring at me if I threaten to move it. He will "hug" the thermometer by swimming around the glass barrel upwards until he stops in the corner to rest.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I figure he just likes how the glass feels.


Mine does the same thing! Although maybe not as obsessively. He likes to rest on the suction cup. It's like a little hidey-hole from the rest of the tank, but he can still see me. I think it's cute.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Sapphire's morning routine:
FLARE FLARE *pauses to eat* FLARE *pauses to eat again* FLARE FLARE FLARE
I'm surprised she hasn't busted her fins yet.


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

Apparently Ahti didn't get the memo that Bettas are 'supposed' to be top-level fish... he is all over his tank! He'll spend some time at the bottom, swim up for a bit and work on his bubble nest, then sink to mid-level and hide in the plastic plants.

He also pokes at the gravel every now and then. No Ahti, you didn't miss any food... that's why you're on a diet!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a cute moment a few seconds ago with my DT girl Tenzin. She's perpetually hungry, so I dipped my finger in, she gave the sweetest most curious look at it. She considered a few more seconds, then I dragged my finger across the water while she tried to eat it. It felt like she was kissing me <3333


----------



## ChaoticGarden (Apr 18, 2014)

Earlier today I learned that the ball on the end of my tongue ring is apparently A GIANT PREDATOR as Sunil flared and charged when I stuck my tongue out at him.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

my betta, charlie gill, prefers to have his tank covered at night. yes like a parrot. i think the light from the tv bothers/scares him. i don't cover the top though. i have a piece of scrap fabric that wrap around the tank.


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a betta in the past that had a tank with an under gravel filter and tube, but I hadn't gotten a filter for it at the start so it was just this platform under the gravel and a tube in the water. My betta would constantly disappear and when I lifted the lid to feed him would wiggle his way back up the tube. I lifted the tank a couple times to find him chilling under the platform.

My current betta FishFace never flares. Ever. He did once for about 6 seconds when I had my newest betta in his bag in the water to keep my cat from touching the bags. Moo and FishFace stared at each other. FishFace flared up and stared then dropped his fins again and wandered off. Moo just kinda floated there without flaring either. FishFace barely seems to know he's a betta even. He swims in the bubble wall with my two panda garras and has been known to sleep in his floating log with one of them or my zebra snail or vampire shrimp. Ghost shrimp terrify him when they look at him or bounce off him, but otherwise he ignores them. He loves to sleep on the gravel inside my Texas holey rock or wedge himself between test hangers. He once tried to get into the filter buffer to hang out with the pandas who like to sleep there, but changed his mind quickly. He used to make bubble nests that took up the entire surface of the tank (5gal), but he's never made one when he's had a tank mate, be it ghost shrimp or the pandas.

My newest betta Moo so far just likes to spend his time laying on a little gravel mound while watching the red crystal shrimp swim around in the tank next to his. Until he sees me, then he swims around, but I have no idea what he wants because it is certainly not food as he just keeps swimming around looking at me as if to make sure I'm still watching him. I've been trying to get him into a similar feeding habit as FishFace, but he just waits until the pellets fall to the floor and then starts picking up the coloured gravel bits until he finds the ones that are food.

All my fish are weird.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a betta who flares at his rocks. Nothing else anymore. Just his rocks. He doesn't flare at his snail friend, the betta on the other side of the divider, himself in the mirror, or his reflection. Just his non-moving, non-brightly colored, boring rocks.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Now that I've gotten to know Felix, I've realized exactly how weird he actually is. It's a long list.

He shies away if shown a picture of another betta or a mirror, and backs carefully away from my fingers if I put them near the glass. The only thing I can use to get him to flare is a small peacock feather. Then he'll flare and flare and flare, and do his happy dance when it "swims away."

He also rarely stops moving. His favorite place to swim is the front of the tank, at least if I'm sitting there (his tank is on my desk). No idea what he does when he's alone. If he sees a visitor, he'll spread out his fins and show off for them even more than he does for me. Either that or he's trying to scare them away.

He's actually a huge attention hog. He fin-bites if I'm away from my desk for too much of the time. If I haven't taken pictures of him for a while and then I try to take pictures of, say, his plants--he'll get in front of whatever I'm trying to photograph until I switch my focus to him. I got him a snail in the hopes that he'd befriend it and not be so lonely, but he's ignored it so far. ("It's smaller than me and I can't eat it. What's the point?") He wants human attention.

Or cat attention. He's totally unafraid of our cats. Fortunately, he has a lid that would be difficult for them to remove.

He's also terrified of my hands whenever I try to switch things around in his tank. Thinks I'm going to cup him or something, probably, and he'd rather stay in his tank even if I'm stirring up debris and sand dust. But I think he's becoming more okay with me since I filled his tank with plants, which are his favorite tank decorations, maybe even surpassing his thermometer.

I tried knitting him a little tube out of acrylic yarn to swim in and out of, but he ignored it completely, even when his tank was basically bare. Its lack of cover didn't seem to bother him. He just went back and forth and around the front of the glass like he always does. Fortunately, he deemed that the plants were worthy of his exploration and does spend quite a bit of time hiding in them now.

Oh, did I mention what he did when I took out his filter to give the plants some more light? Yeah, he
1) flared at the spot where it was, repeatedly and pointedly, then
2) proceeded to glare at me for quite a long time, holding very still which is really bizarre for him, then
3) refuse to eat his dinner (perhaps out of protest, perhaps because it wasn't moving around in the current so he could hunt it down), and finally
4) started fin-biting.

All that in one evening.

I put his filter back.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I just noticed that my newest boy Perry "knows" when its almost meal time. I'm not sure how, Im guessing he can "sense" that its almost time for dinner. He will swim like crazy across the front of the tank until I come over a feed him.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 10, 2014)

Waldo likes to lay on the ground like a dog:










He spends most his time near the bottom of the tank. He always insists on doing a backwards somersault, in order to change directions. It usually results in a face plant into the gravel:










Waldo has these funny chameleon eyes that can swivel in all directions. I feed him small sinking pellets. He eats half and lets the other half fall to the gravel so he can search for them all day long:










He is too curious for his own good. I have a filter sponge over the filter output. He climbed up on it and happily perched there. When I came in the room, he got excited and didn't know how to get down, so he shimmied forward for almost a minute until he could swim free. He ripped/bent his lower fin and didn't know it. It stayed curled up for a month making him look gimpy.

His nickname is Mr. Crazy.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

XD Oh my gosh, the fish faceplant!


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

my rainbow sticks her head in spaces where rthere is no gravel. when she gets excited she waves her head and swims up and down. yes AT THE SAME TIME.
haha:-D


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok new weird behaviour for Bernard ,I use a 5ml,(full is 6ml), syringe to get water and put it into the tubes to test and squirt the remainder back into his tank - my silly fish has decided he like being squirted and gets right up to the nozzle as I empty the syringe back into the tank ,then I'll refill and squirt and he does a little happy dance afterwards then comes back to the syringe for more...:hmm::???:


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Some silly stories about my veiltail boy, Rakki:

When Rakki was still in his 1-gallon bowl, he was obsessed with his thermometer. He loved swimming between the side of the bowl and the thermometer over and over again. When I moved him to his 5-gallon tank, he was very disappointed to discover that he couldn't fit between the thermometer and the wall of the tank anymore. It took him a few days before he quit trying and accepted it wasn't going to happen.

Speaking of the 5-gallon tank... some fish are freaked out being in larger spaces after being accustomed to smaller spaces, right? Rakki couldn't wait for me to let him out of the bag in which he acclimating to his new tank. He frantically swam back and forth at the bottom of the bag like, "Let me out! I must see everything!" He loves having so much space.

Most bettas make one bubble nest at a time, right? Rakki likes to make two: one near the back right corner where he sleeps, and one in the front right corner for everyone to see. He'll work a bit on one nest, then on the other, and goes back and forth between the two. I don't think he's happy with me messing them up when I do a water change because by the next day he's usually made a good start on rebuilding them.

He loved his first hide in his aquarium, a beehive that I got from Petsmart, and he was sad when I had to get rid of it because the paint was flaking. He's ignored everything I've tried to put in since other than a ZooMed betta log, which I had to get rid of because it was leeching junk into the water. PVC pipes? Nope. Terra cotta pot? Boring. I currently have a small porcelain flower pot in his tank as a hide, which he swam into exactly once, right after I put it in, and now ignores.

When I first put his dragon ornament into his tank, he spent 10 minutes circling it and flaring. It was so funny and cute to watch him trying to decide what the heck that thing was and why it was in his tank.

He couldn't care less about the ping pong ball I put in his tank sometimes, but he flips out over bookmarks left leaning against his tank. His favorite game is when my fiance wiggles his fingers back and forth across the front of the tank for Rakki to chase.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

these fish have absurd amounts of personality haha


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

LadyNightraven said:


> Some silly stories about my veiltail boy, Rakki:
> 
> When Rakki was still in his 1-gallon bowl, he was obsessed with his thermometer. He loved swimming between the side of the bowl and the thermometer over and over again. When I moved him to his 5-gallon tank, he was very disappointed to discover that he couldn't fit between the thermometer and the wall of the tank anymore. It took him a few days before he quit trying and accepted it wasn't going to happen.
> 
> ...


try a coconut shell, like from a real coconut. charlie loves his! we've had at least one in every tank. we didnt break the coconut any special way, just busted it with a hammer. you might need to sand some edges, but we didn't have to. they broke perfectly. but we originally did this at least 10 years ago so you may want to boil the shell for pesticides. it will turn the water brown but i let mine dry and then put it in the tank and it didn't turn my tank water.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you have to scrape out the white stuff or anything?


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Do you have to scrape out the white stuff or anything?


yes definitely! or it will start to rot. only put the coconut shell in the tank.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

charliegill110 said:


> try a coconut shell, like from a real coconut. charlie loves his! we've had at least one in every tank. we didnt break the coconut any special way, just busted it with a hammer. you might need to sand some edges, but we didn't have to. they broke perfectly. but we originally did this at least 10 years ago so you may want to boil the shell for pesticides. it will turn the water brown but i let mine dry and then put it in the tank and it didn't turn my tank water.


I'd never considered a coconut shell. Fascinating idea! Unfortunately, I'm not a fan of coconut and it seems wasteful to buy it just for the shell if I'm not going to do anything with the rest of it, haha.

I was thinking about buying some plastic crafting mesh this weekend to try my hand at making a floating "log" for him. Knowing my luck, he'll probably ignore it, but then again he might surprise me. I'll never know until I try!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

LadyNightraven said:


> I'd never considered a coconut shell. Fascinating idea! Unfortunately, I'm not a fan of coconut and it seems wasteful to buy it just for the shell if I'm not going to do anything with the rest of it, haha.
> 
> I was thinking about buying some plastic crafting mesh this weekend to try my hand at making a floating "log" for him. Knowing my luck, he'll probably ignore it, but then again he might surprise me. I'll never know until I try!


you could give the coconut meat to someone who likes it. or look at tit 

this way, most people eat the meat and throw the shell away. you would be keeping the shell and throwing the meat away. or you could put the meat outside for wild birds/critters. 

charlie has a couple mesh logs and he LOVES them!


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

How 'bout the fact that my female and male get along in the same tank just fine :-D


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm doing a set of coconut shells myself. If you know anyone who buys coconut for the milk/meat, ask them to save their shells for you! I just gave the milk to my parents and throw the meat out back. By the morning it was all gone. Huge coconut was on sale for $2, and since I'm getting two caves out of it, $1 per cave. Hard to beat that.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

My first betta Beau did a lot of strange things haha.

First of all: he learned to do "tricks". He would swim laps following my finger. He would jump out of the water and earn a treat. Eventually, he began eating off my fingers (it started when I couldn't get it off my finger one day, and he just jumped and ate it right off me!)

This turned out to be a good thing - because then I bought female guppies to live with him. 

Female guppies eat A LOT. And are faster than a betta. So my betta was hand fed and the guppies fed separately.

They also began cuddling. Some nights, they would all curl up in a corner together, sleeping on top of each other etc. Other times it would just be Beau and one or two of the girls cuddling with him. When I separated them for a full tank cleaning, they would all pout (like sit there sad and depressed - even if they could see each other) unless I put them in together.

He was pretty much a lady magnet. Haha.


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

iElBeau: My betta eats off my finger too! For some reason when I put my finger near the tank sides, he shies away from it, but when my finger's up at the top of the water, he knows it means food. Cute about the guppy females, though!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

My first betta, Sony, would hop out of the water and latch onto my finger (gently). He did it multiple times and hardly got bored of it. He'd also jump for food and rush to the front of the tank to greet me excitedly. He'd flare if I puffed my cheeks at him.

My new one just discovered that the heater has a light and has spent the last half hour staring at, doing a sorta handstand, then attacking it and swimming away, on and off xD He also rushes to the front of the tank when I come to him, then he just sits and *stares* right at me, unmoving. If not for the fact that he's a tiny fish, I'd be creeped out xD


----------

